# Monitors with inbuilt TV tuners?



## gulgulumaal (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi,

Are there any monitors available (CRT or LCD) which have inbuilt TV tuners?. I tried looking around, but I wasnt able to find any such models available.

I think it would be a very good idea to combine both TV and monitor into a single unit. Just wondering why such devices arent popular!!

Yes, I'm aware of those 1000/- rupees external TV tuner boxes that can convert any CRT/LCD into a TV, but I'm looking for a clean integrated solution without extra wires and cables hanging about.

I saw some options for LCD TVs which can work as PC monitors but the price is almost double. Eg: Samsung 19" LCD TV for around 21k !! while a regular widescreen 19" LCD monitor costs < 10k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Look man those LCD tv's which can work as PC monitors are no good as they can only manage resolutions far lesser than any normal monitor.

IF you don't want external TV tuner then go for internal one,it should suit you.and I don't think many external tv tuner cards work with lcd\tft monitors(as in my case it which it was showing 'frequency out of range')


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 12, 2007)

Samsung SyncMaster 910MP 19" LCD Monitor/TV it has got what you want 
source:*www.techtastic.ca/reviews5/910mp.html


----------



## arunks (Sep 12, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> Samsung SyncMaster 910MP 19" LCD Monitor/TV it has got what you want
> source:*www.techtastic.ca/reviews5/910mp.html




what is its price in india...

i have got today samsung syncmaster 740N in Rs.9300... is this genuine price..whats is price in delhi or mumbai or in ur city?????


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 14, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> what is its price in india...
> 
> i have got today samsung syncmaster 740N in Rs.9300... is this genuine price..whats is price in delhi or mumbai or in ur city?????



samsung syncmaster 740N for Rs.9300 is ok...i use viewsonic 1921wm i bought it two months back@10,500.


----------

